# Motor boat hire Javea, Denia info needed



## Earnie (Nov 3, 2010)

I would like to hire a small motorboat near Javea, Denia or Calpe areas. Cant seem to find anything using websearches. Only want something small and inexpensive any ideas anyone?
Also would you need a license to drive it on your own?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Earnie said:


> I would like to hire a small motorboat near Javea, Denia or Calpe areas. Cant seem to find anything using websearches. Only want something small and inexpensive any ideas anyone?
> Also would you need a license to drive it on your own?


Yes you would . Details here.
RYA training Spain power boat level 2 licence pwc jetski licence


----------

